# ..



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

..


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

we're here for you, c.f.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey!  
Post anytime!


----------



## Fake $20 (Oct 18, 2004)

I see this board as anxiety free island and turn it off while making posts or chatting. We are all at the same situation and we all should support each other!


----------

